# Dans And Brew Dog Beers



## mikem108 (1/10/10)

My Dan Murphy's has Punk IPA and Trashy Blonde for quite a reasonable 4 pack price of around $14, might be available at other stores, hope they get the 5am Saint


----------



## Stuster (1/10/10)

1st liquor also had it, but I seem to remember it was a little more than that price.

Not too happy with the condition of the beers though. The Trashy blonde was butter central and the IPA was a bit lacking in the hop department.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (1/10/10)

Good to hear. Hope they extend the lines. 

Boutique bottleshop that just opened up here stocks the 77 Lager which isn't a bad drop. I know the manager quite well and when he gets back from holidays I am going to ask him about 5am Saint and the other beers from them!


----------



## .DJ. (1/10/10)

Stuster said:


> 1st liquor also had it, but I seem to remember it was a little more than that price.
> 
> Not too happy with the condition of the beers though. The Trashy blonde was butter central and the IPA was a bit lacking in the hop department.



Agree on the IPA I bought from Dans last week... Nil hop aroma...


----------



## BitterBulldog (11/10/10)

Tried the punk ipa on the weekend - the aroma was good once it warmed up a bit!
It was quite nice! I've only just polished off my Icon 2ipa cube though, so didn't enjoy it nearly as much as that!

It did delved in the bitterness department for me though!
You could follow it up with a glass of water & it'd taste like an American pale- there was that much hops on the tongue afterwards 

Will def try it the lager soon.


----------



## Noxious (26/10/10)

Just tried the Punk IPA, out of the three types on offer (trashy blonde and the pilsner) it seemed the best fit for me.
Thought I would search on here to see what others thought about it because although I enjoyed the beer in terms of the light-ish malt profile and bitterness, however mine also had very little hop aroma. Little bit expensive too at $18/4pack.
Will try their other beers though one day :icon_cheers:


----------



## mwd (9/11/10)

Found some Punk IPA today in our local Dan's. Not much in the way of aroma but I like the bitterness. Seemed to be a very sessionable beer considering its strength. I guess my beer search is on to sample more of the hoppy IPAs out there.


----------

